# 22years old an constantly tired an fatigued



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

im 22years old an cant figure why im always sleep, tired, an fatigue all day even when i sleep a good 8-12 hours.. i dont smoke or do drugs..my house is clean with no pets so its not allergies.. i just cant figure it out..i always need an energy supplement just to have energy to go out.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like you need a bottle of 'pull your finger out'


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Less partying with the sorority girls to start with will help.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

there are lots of problems that can cause general and prolonged fatigue, go and talk to your gp mate.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Get your sugar levels checked.

Bit of a savage question, but does your pee smell sweet? or you could taste it, thats what they did years ago!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

do you sleep at the right time and wake up early or do you sleep really late and wake up really late.. in the day .. make sure you don't eat rubbish sugary feed as these can have big impact on your energy level .. clean up your diet.. be more active ..try doing abit cardio first in the morning see how you feel drink water .


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

taste it?? isnt that toxic?

lois lane- man i havnt partyed in a while now..my energy is so low i dont even care to hang out with friends no more.. i havnt ben out in 3fridays. i just slept alday. and woke up saturday an still fatigued....

i cant even think hardly or concentrate

but thanks fellas...il go see the dr. when i can....


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

swole patrol said:


> taste it?? isnt that toxic?
> 
> lois lane- man i havnt partyed in a while now..my energy is so low i dont even care to hang out with friends no more.. i havnt ben out in 3fridays. i just slept alday. and woke up saturday an still fatigued....
> 
> ...


im thinking possibly Glandular Fever here matey


----------



## Gazaramataz (Jan 5, 2009)

I think you should get yourself to the gp definately. Sounds like you might have ME (Chronic Fatigue) or you might have some kind of blood deficiency. I know this because i went through the same sort of thing.


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

sizar said:


> do you sleep at the right time and wake up early or do you sleep really late and wake up really late.. in the day .. make sure you don't eat rubbish sugary feed as these can have big impact on your energy level .. clean up your diet.. be more active ..try doing abit cardio first in the morning see how you feel drink water .


il be honest with you bro..... i sleep at 4am-6am then work..sleep again at 7pm-930pm then work again....

i do that from sunday-thursday....friday i work half a day.. so il run my errands and pay bills then il sleep at like 4pm til saturday morning or sometimes 4pm to 9pm an go party an head to all the college bars with everybody but that was like 3weeks ago... so the past 3weeks i sleep at like 4pm on friday an wake up saturday morning at like 7 or 8am.. saturday il sleep durin the day so i can go out that night... sunday il take it easy an get ready for work that night an all week..

my diet is italain subs, mashed potatoes with buffalo chicken strips, and suasage egg an cheese biscuit.. frozen pizzas to... its not the best i know but i leave on my own an constantly on the go so no time to cook... i dont drink sugar sodas just tee an water.... but iv been this way for years


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

You need to be sleeping for more than 2 hours at a time for REM to start fully, which allows your body to replenish and 'reset' as it were. Try cutting out wheat as you may be intolerant, my mum did and now she feels much better.


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

Gazaramataz said:


> I think you should get yourself to the gp definately. Sounds like you might have ME (Chronic Fatigue) or you might have some kind of blood deficiency. I know this because i went through the same sort of thing.


thanks bro.....is chronic fatigue somethin u just get?? how do they treat it??

i did steroids back in highschool with no pct.....that was 4years ago...do u think that plays a role or is that to far back to metter?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah sometimes your body just can't cope anymore .. seems like you got funny pattern of sleep it has alot to do with that. and clean up your diet as well this will help and do you train or do any activities ?


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

If i were you i would get my T levels checked


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

swole patrol said:


> im 22years old an cant figure why im always sleep, tired, an fatigue all day even when i sleep a good 8-12 hours.. i dont smoke or do drugs..my house is clean with no pets so its not allergies.. i just cant figure it out..i always need an energy supplement just to have energy to go out.


Hows your mood.... hows your weight (is it exrememe fat or thin) Is this a recent thing.... are you eating enough...


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

sizar said:


> yeah sometimes your body just can't cope anymore .. seems like you got funny pattern of sleep it has alot to do with that. and clean up your diet as well this will help and do you train or do any activities ?


no bro i dont train any more. i was goin to start back since i bought 600$ of gear but i cant start until i find some adex, clomid an hcg... so thats holdin me back...

yea bro,, getin my t levels checked is a great idea since iv never done a pct because i was just gona get back on but never did cause i went from the bodybuilding scene to the street racing scene with my mustang...


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would definately go to your GP and try and get bloods done, are you overtraining? has your gas central heating been checked ?? a friend of mine had your symtoms and it took ages to pin it down to a gas leak!!


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

freddee said:


> I would definately go to your GP and try and get bloods done, are you overtraining? has your gas central heating been checked ?? a friend of mine had your symtoms and it took ages to pin it down to a gas leak!!


dang dude i never would have guessed it could be something like that.....my apartment is 3years old.. an its all electric...do you think that would be a possibily??


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks bro....well do


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Get checked for sleep apnea bro.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

swole patrol said:


> dang dude i never would have guessed it could be something like that.....my apartment is 3years old.. an its all electric...do you think that would be a possibily??


 Dude ,bro who the fcuk do you think you are besides a [email protected] you ask for help then get all chopsy, when people take their time out to help, you would have problems with energy if if ||I got hold of you CVnt...


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

freddee said:


> Dude ,bro who the fcuk do you think you are besides a [email protected] you ask for help then get all chopsy, when people take their time out to help, you would have problems with energy if if ||I got hold of you CVnt...


dude what are you talkin about..........all i said was my apartment uses electric an electric stove...so i was askin if the gas leak would still be a possibility an bein 3years old... i have no idea how you took my reply an why u took it that way....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

swole patrol said:


> il be honest with you bro..... *i sleep at 4am-6am then work..sleep again at 7pm-930pm* then work again....
> 
> i do that from sunday-thursday....friday i work half a day.. so il run my errands and pay bills then il sleep at like 4pm til saturday morning or sometimes 4pm to 9pm an go party an head to all the college bars with everybody but that was like 3weeks ago... so the past 3weeks i sleep at like 4pm on friday an wake up saturday morning at like 7 or 8am.. saturday il sleep durin the day so i can go out that night... sunday il take it easy an get ready for work that night an all week..
> 
> my diet is italain subs, mashed potatoes with buffalo chicken strips, and suasage egg an cheese biscuit.. frozen pizzas to... its not the best i know but i leave on my own an constantly on the go so no time to cook... i dont drink sugar sodas just tee an water.... but iv been this way for years


Theres your fu(king problem!

Your not sleeping and your eating sh:t. You dont need to go the the docs, you need to go to bed and eat some veg.

What do you expect? seriously?


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

freddee said:


> Dude ,bro who the fcuk do you think you are besides a [email protected] you ask for help then get all chopsy, when people take their time out to help, you would have problems with energy if if ||I got hold of you CVnt...


bit of an overreaction mate? :confused1:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Through most of my twenties I was tired all the time, I could fall asleep on a chickens lip any time of the day I was soooo tired. I've never been fat, always got plenty of sleep but ate ****e!

As soon as I started eating and training like a bodybuilder I'm full of energy and don't need to sleep during the day like I used to (it got so bad I'd get home from work at 5pm and sleep till 7pm so I could last the night).

Sort your diet out and get smoe descent sleep mate and then re-assess :thumbup1:


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

freddee said:


> Dude ,bro who the fcuk do you think you are besides a [email protected] you ask for help then get all chopsy, when people take their time out to help, you would have problems with energy if if ||I got hold of you CVnt...


i don't see any sarcasm in his post, i think he was just asking a question, calm down.


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

dudz said:


> bit of an overreaction mate? :confused1:


i know bro....i was goin to apologize but theres nothin to apaogize for....

i know not sleeping 8hours is a problem but iv been this way for 4years....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

no need for apologise and who the FCUk is BRO or dude are you british??? I've heard enough of you,end of....


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

welshman said:


> Through most of my twenties I was tired all the time, I could fall asleep on a chickens lip any time of the day I was soooo tired. I've never been fat, always got plenty of sleep but ate ****e!
> 
> As soon as I started eating and training like a bodybuilder I'm full of energy and don't need to sleep during the day like I used to (it got so bad I'd get home from work at 5pm and sleep till 7pm so I could last the night).
> 
> Sort your diet out and get smoe descent sleep mate and then re-assess :thumbup1:


yea bro iv noticed that... and clean food taste so much better... my clean diet when i use to train an should start back when i find hacg consist of boneless chicken breast soaked in itailan dressing with italain herbs pan fryed with pasta sides like noodles or rice.. and breakfast is oatmeal or grits with a bit of cheese an eggs... an makes me feel pumped for a bit to....but then my energy falls .....


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

freddee said:


> no need for apologise and who the FCUk is BRO or dude are you british??? I've heard enough of you,end of....


are you on tren?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

are you on??


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

not until i find some hcg clomid an adex


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

freddee said:


> Dude ,bro who the fcuk do you think you are besides a [email protected] you ask for help then get all chopsy, when people take their time out to help, you would have problems with energy if if ||I got hold of you CVnt...





freddee said:


> no need for apologise and who the FCUk is BRO or dude are you british??? I've heard enough of you,end of....





freddee said:


> are you on??


Have a 7 day ban to cool down.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

freddee said:


> no need for apologise and who the FCUk is BRO or dude are you british??? I've heard enough of you,end of....


I use bro, dude, mate, buddy, brother its all good bruv

He is American BTW.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This really sounds like a sleep issue.

Young people can eat pretty much crap and get away with it, as long as the energy needs are met, no issue really for a short time.

But chopping up the sleep no doubt is an issue, that will have problems with blood sugar levels (kids that dont get enough sleep get fat), low test levels as well, lower GH levels.

We talked about this chopped up sleep some time ago and I suggested you find some kind of other job to get a normal sleep pattern.

Outside of that it could be T levels from either past cycles and not recovering or compromised testosterone levels due to bad sleep patterns or not enough sleep.

This could lead to some issues with adrneal problems or excess cortisol too.


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

yea but iv had this problem since 10th or 11th grade and iv been lookn 4another job to fit my u.p.s schedule but i highly doubt any fulltime job is gona fit and i have around 5years left til i become a driver....until then i need the 2jobs to pay rent.... but like i said it was b4 the 2jobs....and i willl go see the doc....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Probably just caught up with you now.


----------

